# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  IIS 7 activer/dsactiver sous vista

## amen_1919

bonjour tout le monde, mon problme c'est que j'ai activ le IIS a fait longtemps et a marchait, mais aujourd'hui j'ai essay de le dsactiver aprs j'ai voulu l'activer et j'ai pas pu !! a me lance une erreur   ::(:   ::cry::   ::cry::  !!merci

----------


## ram-0000

Quelle erreur, son libell exact ?

Dans le journal EventLog, il n'y a rien ?

----------


## amen_1919

le Message c'est " une erreur c'est produite. Certaines fonctionnalits non pas t modifies correctement.

dans le EventLog :
dans systme il y a : " Le service Clich instantan de volume est entr dans l'tat : arrt."

dans Application il y a:"Le service VSS sarrte, car le dlai dinactivit est dpass. "

----------


## raton_laveur

Bonjour et Dsol de m'inscruster,

mais j'ai activ IIS7 sous vista, mais je n'arrive pas  le dsactiver.

Apparemment tu sais le dsactiver  :;):

----------


## amen_1919

oui comme vous l'avez activer !!!! vous allez sur Panneau de configuration\Programmes et fonctionnalits et tu fais activer dsactiver des fonctionnalits windows et l tu trouve le IIS !! et tu dcoche !!!

----------

